# Black Ad Banner...



## ShortyDooWhop (May 20, 2017)

that keeps showing up at the bottom of the screen. How do I get rid of it?


----------



## andromeda (May 20, 2017)

It's extremely annoying and terrible, backward UX.  You can install an ad blocker app. I use 1blocker for the iphone


----------

